# Weed Eater Blower Repair



## doechsli (Nov 26, 2004)

I have a weed eater blower model BV-200 and while I was using it today I notice it vibrating badly and the noticed it spraying fuel. I took the cover off the carb assembly and the carb was just about to fall off. It is held on by two bolts. It appears that one is stripped and the other can be tightened but vibrates loose in minutes. Is this worth fixing or is it a throw away?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Is the bolt holding the carb on to the adaptor stripped or the bolts holding the carb adaptor (plastic piece) to the cylinder stripped? If it's just the carb bolts, that is easy to fix with a new carb adaptor. If it's the adaptor bolts holding it to the cylinder it may be able to be fixed with a helicoil in the cylinder.

But that doesn't explain the vibration. Look at the impeller... I would bet it is broken and causing the vibration and it should be replaced.


----------

